# B-17-65DL Original aviation heritage painting



## jfkuna (Dec 20, 2004)

My name is John Kuna. I am realist painter and a mural artist. My work has been featured on National Television and can be seen in the form of large-scale mural paintings in public installations across the Greater United States and Canada. 

I have recently completed a large, 6x9 foot painting of two B-17G Flying Fortress bombers returning to base in Italy after a completed mission. This is an unusual piece of historic aviation art both in scale and in it’s close up perspective of the aircraft, which has allowed me to depict it in greatly accurate detail. 

This is the first in a series, which I intend to produce, depicting Allied Forces heavy bombers of the Second World War. I have held a deep fascination with historic aircraft from that period, since childhood, which was inspired originally by the B-17. Therefore, it made sense that that should be the first depicted.

Currently, this painting is held for auction on E-Bay, which can be accessed through the following link: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6500135088

I would greatly appreciate if you could please forward this information to any party interested in the purchasing the piece as I am very proud of this artwork and hope to produce others in the same standard of quality. Your help in allowing as many people as possible to be aware of it would benefit me greatly.

I can be reached at: [email protected] or 416-421-9149

Yours truly,

John Kuna


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Very, very nice painting, if I may say so!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup! 8)


----------

